# Pod Creature



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Pod Creature build, step-by-step


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done, Chris. It looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cool item, big like


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, cool seeing how it's done.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool prop....is it going to be lit up?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn nice work! :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That's beautiful! Really dig the mouth-parts with those nasty teeth and also the roots. Very nasty and very nicely done.

Finally! Inspired to start on this year's stuff, thanks for that too!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the props. It took several months to complete. I still want to dry brush the shell again with some browns.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

cool prop, texture is awesome.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

That Habitat Black stuff sounds really great, I've been thinking about it ever since the last Hauntcast segment on it. I'm really digging the direction you've been heading with the Mire, swampier and murkier each year...


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice work Chris!


----------

